# Lawnmower Starter rope help



## HRPro (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a RYOBI 6.5 HP lawnmower. I need to replace the pull rope. There are two covers that I can get off with screws but then I come to the housing where the pull rope is kept and it appears to be secured without screws. It looks like four welds or grommets holding it down. How do I get into that to change the rope? I hope someone can help me with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

You need to remove the entire engine shroud/cover in order to replace the starter rope. If this is a Briggs & Stratton engine, it will be fastened with 4 bolts: 2 in the front, (above the plug) and one on each side at the back. (Without model numbers I can't say for sure.)


----------



## HRPro (Mar 7, 2011)

K-B said:


> You need to remove the entire engine shroud/cover in order to replace the starter rope. If this is a Briggs & Stratton engine, it will be fastened with 4 bolts: 2 in the front, (above the plug) and one on each side at the back. (Without model numbers I can't say for sure.)


The model number is 961160002 00 Serial number is 030905M 021959. It looks like the housing covering the rope is fastened with rivets not screws. Do these pop out or what?


----------



## HRPro (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe it is a Briggs and Stratton XNP engine.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

HRPro said:


> The model number is 961160002 00 Serial number is 030905M 021959. It looks like the housing covering the rope is fastened with rivets not screws. Do these pop out or what?


You could drill the rivets out to get just the starter off, but it's really not worth it, and you would need a pop riveter to re-install it. Just do like I said in the 2nd post, remove the 4 bolts holding the engine cover on and take the whole cover off.


----------



## HRPro (Mar 7, 2011)

K-B:
Now I understand. Thank You.


----------

